# Brown pony xpress registration issues



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello. I just started up about 6 months ago and purchased a used Brown Pony XPress 4 color manual press. I'm having trouble with registration. Up, down, left, right I can't get it right. It will just be a hair off every time I move it just a hair. It seems like the registration is very sensitive or has a temperamental personality of its own. We (my boyfriend and I) tightened everything, calibrated everything, but it's still very sensitive. Also, the film positives line up perfectly and match the stencils on the screens, so I know the problem isn't there. If anyone has experience with the press, Brown equipment or has had similar problems, I would appreciate any advice you can give me.

Thank you!

Tera


----------

